# إعلان عن دورات تدريبية مكثفة بكلية هندسة البترول والتعدين



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (26 مارس 2008)

*رقم الدورة*​*مسمي الدورة*​*تاريخ بداية الدورة*​*مدة الدورة*​*باليوم*​*تكلفة الدورة للفرد*​*1*​*Drilling Engineering*
*هندسة الحفر*
*13/4/2008*​*17/4/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*2*​*Mud Engineering *
*هندسة الطفلة*
*20/4/2008*​*24/4/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*3*​*Environmental Impact Assessment (EIA)*
*تقييم الآثار البيئية للمشروعات*
*4/5/2008*​*8/5/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*4*​*Petroleum Engineering for Non-Petroleum Engineers*
*هندسة البترول لغير مهندسي البترول*
*11/5/2008*​*15/5/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*5*​*Mechanical Damage (fatigue, creep, wear)*
*27/4/2008*​*1/5/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*6*​*Industrial Wastes Treatment, Management & Environmental Engineering*
*معالجة وإدارة المخلفات الصناعية وهندسة البيئة*
*8/6/2008*​*12/6/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*7*​*Corrosion engineering*
*هندسة التآكل*
*18/5/2008*​*22/5/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*8*​*Testing and inspection*​*الاختبارات والتفتيش الهندسي*
*25/5/2008*​*29/5/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*9*​*Corrosion in Petroleum Industry*​*التآكل في صناعة البترول*
*1/6/2008*​*5/6/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*10*​*Industrial Pollution Control*
*التحكم في التلوث الصناعي*
*6/7/2008*​*10/7/2008*​*5*​*1000*​*11*​*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Petroleum Reservoir Management[/FONT]*​*إدارة خزانات البترول*
*15/6/2008*​*19/6/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*12*​*إعداد مديري ومسؤلي البيئة للعمل في المشاريع وفق الأنظمة البيئية*
*20/7/2008*​*24/7/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*13*​*Welding metallurgy, inspection and engineering*
*فحص وهندسة وميتالورجيا اللحام*
*22/6/2008*​*26/6/2008*​*5*​*1500*​*14*​*Advanced Survey*
*المساحة المتقدمة*
*4/5/2008*​*8/5/2008*​*5*​*1500*​*15*​*An Introduction to Minerals Processing Engineering*
*مقدمة في هندسة معالجة الخامات*
*6/4/2008*​*10/4/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*16*​*Applied Reservoir Simulation*
*تطبيقات النمذجه في هندسة الخزانات*
*12/7/2008*​*22/7/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*17*​*Chemistry and technology of Cement and Building materials*
*كيمياء وتكنولوجيا الاسمنت ومواد البناء*
*11/4/2008*​*15/4/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*18*​*Technical writing*
*مهارة إعداد وكتابة التقارير*
*11/5/2008*​*13/5/2008*​*3*​*400*​*19*​*Oil well Cementing*​*8/6/2008*​*12/6/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*20*​*Environmental Risk Assessment*
*22/6/2008*​*26/6/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*21*​*Horizontal oil well technology*
*13/7/2008*​*17/7/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*23*​*Introduction to Reservoir Simulation*​*25/5/2008*​*29/5/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*24*​*Enhanced oil recovery*​*27/7/2008*​*31/7/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*25*​*Structural geological studies of oil traps*​*دراسة جيولوجية المصائد البترولية والتعرف عل التراكيب المختلفة لها*
*8/6/2008*​*12/6/2008*​*5*​*1200*​*المنسق:*
* د/عبدالعظيم محمود عبدالعال*
* ت.م:0125126130*
* ت.مكتب: 0623360268*
* فاكس: 0623360268*
*بريد الكتروني:*
*Abdelaziem2005************​
*ملحوظة:*
*تعلن الكلية علي عمل تخفيض للمجموعات التي تزيد عن خمسة أفراد. *


----------



## اهلاوي مصراوي (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع المهم اوي ده


----------



## tifaonline (30 مارس 2008)

many thanks


----------



## م/هانى سيف (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوعات رائعة دكتور عبد العظيم*

انا مهندس هانى سيف النصر اشكرك اولا على الموضوع وثانيا انا وظيفتى مدير ادارة التدريب باحد الشركات النفطية بليبيا وانا مصرى واود محاضرين فى هذه التخصصات التى ذكرتموها مع توفير تذاكر الطيران والاقامة بخلاف الراتب طبعا والذى سيتم الاتفاق عليه اذا وافقت دكتور على المبدا


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالعظيم (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس هانى سيف النصر 
لقد تقرر تنفيذ الدورات مرة اخري في الكلية من يوم السبت الموافق 24/10/2009
وانا علي استعداد للتعاون التام بيننا
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمد فوزى محمد ابر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ياجماعه انا عاوز اخذ دوره تدريبيه فى البترول لو حد يعرف ممكن اخذ فين يقولىوانا حاصل على بكالويس علوم كيماء


----------



## صلاح الدين1964 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس محمد فوزى / أنت من مصر و لو كنت من إسكندرية يمكننى أن أدلك على مكان دورات فى نقابة العلميين بالإسكندرية فى هذا المجال التقنيات الحديثة فى الصناعات البترولية وممكن تتصل بى


----------



## صلاح الدين1964 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

التقنيات الحديثة فى الصناعات البترولية
دورة مكثفة بأسبقية الحجز يحاضر فيها خبراء بترول مصريين
بنقابة العلميين بالإسكندرية


----------



## طالب علم مجتهد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهالف شكر عالموضوع الهام ومهندسي الكريم اود سؤالك عن اماكن عقد هالدورات بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة ، يا ليت لو تساعدني بالموضوع لاني مقيم هناك ومعاي بكالوريوس كيمياء ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_كل الشكر علي هذا الموضوع الشيق _
_ولك جزيل الشكر _


----------

